# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه ارومیه

## Mahsa.Nzr

محوطه دانشگاه



انشگاه ارومیه یکی از دانشگاههای وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری که در شهر ارومیه واقع است. این دانشگاه پیش از این دانشگاه رضائیه نام داشت.


تاریخچه
به عنوان یک مرکز آموزش عالی در استان آذربایجان غربی  ابتدا در قالب آموزشکده در یک باغ ۱۵ هکتاری در مسیر جاده بند به ریاست  آقای مهندس شیبانی در سال ۱۳۴۴ تاسیس گردید. در آن زمان تعداد اعضای هیات  علمی بسیار معدود بوده و در هر دوره تعداد ۲۰ الی ۳۰ نفر دانشجو برای آموزش  در علوم کشاورزی پذیرفته و با درجه کاردانی فارغ التحصیل میشدند.  دانشجویانی که مایل بودند میتوانستند تا درجه کارشناسی در دانشکده کشاورزی  کرج وابسته به دانشگاه تهران به تحصیلات خود ادامه دهند.



در سال  ۱۳۴۸ موافقت نامهای بین بنیاد خاور نزدیک و وزارت فرهنگ وقت جهت افزایش  دوره دانشکده از دوسال به برنامه چهار ساله به امضا رسید و آقای دکتر جعفر  راثی ریاست دانشکده را به عهده گرفتند. نمایندگان بنیاد خاور نزدیک تهیه  کتب آموزشی به زبان انگلیسی و تجهیزات آزمایشگاهی برای دوره چهارساله  دانشکده کشاورزی و دامپروری را به عهده گرفتند. گرایشهای آموزشی شامل  رشتههای کشاورزی، دامپروری و اقتصاد خانه بود که باپایه گذاری پنج گروه  آموزشی شامل علوم پایه، علوم گیاهی، علوم دامی، مهندسی کشاورزی و آموزش  روستایی حمایت میشد. کتابخانه مرکزی دانشکده به سرعت با کتابهای منتخب  تجهیز و تعداد دانشجویان جدید الورود به ۱۵۰ نفر در سال رسید. در آغاز  همکاری بنیاد خاورنزدیک با دانشکده کشاورزی و دامپروری، مزرعه وسیعی در  نازلو واقع در حومه شهر ارومیه خریداری شد. پردیس نازلو در ۱۱ کیلومتری  مسیر جاده مرز سرو با ترکیه و با فاصله ۱۹ کیلومتری از پردیس شهر قرار  داشت. در ابتدا ساختمانهای دامپروری جهت نگهداری گاو و گوسفند و ماکیان به  منظور آموزش عملی دانشجویان و با سرپرستی متخصصین بنیاد خاورنزدیک احداث  شد.

نقش آمریکاییان
_نوشتار اصلی: آمریکاییان و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارومیه_

آمریکاییان در قرن نوزدهم در ارومیه اقدام به تاسیس یک دانشگاه علوم پزشکی نمودند که این موسسه بعدهها به دانشگاه ارومیه و سپس به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارومیه تعلق گرفت.


توسعه در سالهای بعد
به  دنبال تاسیس دانشکده کشاورزی و دامپروری رضائیه، دانشکدههای دامپزشکی و  علوم در راستای توسعه کمی و کیفی دانشگاه به ترتیب در سالهای ۱۳۵۶ و ۱۳۵۸  افتتاح شدند که منجربه تاسیس دانشگاه رضائیه گردید. پس از آن فعالیت  گستردهای برای توسعه پردیس نازلو به عمل آمد و به تدریج و به نوبت هر سه  دانشکده فوق الذکر به پردیس نازلو انتقال یافتند. پس از انقلاب اسلامی نام  دانشگاه رضانیه به دانشگاه ارومیه تغییر یافت.
لازم  به توضیح است که در سال ۱۳۵۹ دانشکده پزشکی نیز در دانشگاه ارومیه تاسیس  شده و تا سال ۱۳۶۴ به فعالیت خود ادامه داد و سپس در نتیجه تغییراتی که در  سطح وزارت پیش آمد از دانشگاه ارومیه جدا گردید.
دانشگاه  ارومیه پس از آن با افتتاح دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی در سال ۱۳۶۷ و  دانشکده فنی در سال ۱۳۶۸ توسعه بیشتری یافت و درحال حاضر با داشتن پنج  دانشکده،مرکز آموزش عالی شهید باکری در شهر میاندوآب و آموزشکده فنی در شهر  خوی، چهار مرکز تحقیقاتی، پارک علم و فنآوری و مرکز ICT، کتابخانه مرکزی،  یک موزه و یک مرکز تحقیقات سازه در حال تاسیس، به فعالیت آموزشی و تحقیقاتی  خود ادامه میدهد.این مطالب از سایت دانشگاه ارومیه برداشته شدهاست.


*از ویکیپدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم:*
دانشكده علوم در سال 1358با پذيرش دانشجو در دو رشته علوم گياهي و دبيري   فيزيك آغاز بكار كرد .هم اكنون با داشتن 65 نفر عضو هيات علمي ( شامل 6   استاد، 7 دانشيار ، 29 استاديار و 22 مربي ) و 39 نفر كادر اداري و خدماتي   بعنوان يكي از قطب هاي مهم آموزشي و پژوهشي دانشگاه اروميه در پرديس نازلو   مستقر مي باشد . تعداد دانشجويان شاغل به تحصيل عبارتند از : 1897 نفر   دانشجوي دوره كارشناسي ( روزانه و شبانه ) ، 155 نفر دانشجوي دوره كارشناسي   ارشد و 11 نفر دانشجوي دوره دكترا . گروههاي آموزشي و رشته هاي وابسته به   دانشكده علوم بشرح زير ميباشند : كارشناسي رياضي( گرايش رياضي محض ) -   كارشناسي ارشد رياضي (گرايش آناليز ، توپولوژي و جبر ). كارشناسي زمين   شناسي . كارشناسي زيست شناسي ( گرايش علوم جانوري و علوم گياهي ) -   كارشناسي ارشد علوم جانوري ( گرايش فيزيولوژي ) - كارشناسي ارشد علوم گياهي   ( گرايش اكولوژي - سيستماتيك و فيزيولوژي )- دكتراي تخصصي فيزيولوژي  گياهي  . كارشناسي شيمي ( گرايش شيمي كاربردي و شيمي محض ) - كارشناسي ارشد  شيمي (  گرايش شيمي آلي ، شيمي تجزيه ، شيمي ـفيزيك و شيمي معدني )-  دكتراي تخصصي  شيمي آلي . كارشناسي فيزيك ( گرايش اتمي و مولكولي ، حالت  جامد و هسته اي )  كارشناسي ارشد فيزيك ( گرايش فيزيك اتمي و مولكولي ،  فيزيك حالت جامد و  فيزيك نظري )

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات:*
اين دانشکده با هدف تامين نيروی انسانی متخصص و ماهر به عنوان چهارمين   دانشکده دانشگاه اروميه با راه اندازی گروه زبان و ادبيات فارسی در سال   1367 تاسيس گرديد. اولين گروه دانشجويان پذيرفته شده شامل کارشناسی دبيری   ادبيات فارسی در سال 1367 و دبيری تربيت بدنی در سال 1368 بودهاند. فضای   آموزشی واداری اين دانشکده از آغاز در پرديس شهر واقع در خيابان شهيد بهشتی   بوده است که متعاقباً در سال 1371 به محل ساختمان جديد واقع در بلوار   والفجر 2 روبروی صدا و سيما منتقل گرديد. دانشکده ادبيات و علوم انسانی هم   اکنون 73 نفر عضو هيات علمی و 45 نفر کادر اداری و خدماتی دارد. اعضاء  هيئت  علمی اين دامشکده با نهادها و سازمانهای اجرايی متعددی همکاری دارند و  در  اين دانشکده طرحهای مشترک آموزشی ، تحقيقاتی و مشاوره ای در زمينه های   مختلف به اجرا درآمده است .

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ی فنی مهندسی:*



معرفي گروه مهندسي برق: در سال 1362 آموزشكده فني با دو رشته كارداني  الكترونيك و عمران شروع به فعاليت كرده وبا خدمات ارزنده وفعاليت مستمر  اساتيد وكاركنان  آموزشكده تعداد قابل توجهي از جوانان علاقمند را فارغ  التحصيل نمود. در سال 1374 با  همت اساتيد گروه ابرق گرایش لكترونيك مقطع  كارشناسي ارشد در  رشته الكترونيك ايجاد شده واقدام به پذيرش دانشجو  گرديد.در سال 1376 نيز گروه  آموزشي مزبور موفق به ايجاد دوره دكتراي  الكترونيك شده و از سال 1377 دانشجو  پذيرفته است .در سال تحصيلي 80-79  گروه الكترونيك با پذيرش دانشجو درمقطع كارشناسي  ارشد مخابرات و همچنين در  سال 1386با پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد مخابرات  سيستم و در همان  سال موفق به اخذ مجوز جهت گشايش دوره كارشناسي ارشد قدرت فعاليت  خود را در  تحصيلات تكميلي گسترده تر نمود. 


معرفی گروه کامپیوتر: گروه  مهندسی کامپیوتر (گرایش  نرم افزار) در نیمسال دوم تحصیلی 82-81 با پذیرش  دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی  آغاز بکار کرده است. اين گروه با همت و تلاش  مدیریت و اساتید گروه و  دانشکده توانسته است امکانات مورد نیاز دانشجویان و  گروه را تا حد ممکن  توسعه بخشد. این گروه با پذیرش دانشجو در نیمسال دوم  تحصیلی 89-88 در مقطع  کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات(IT )فعالیت خود  را در تحصیلات  تکمیلی نیز آغاز  نموده است.


معرفي  گروه مهندسي مكانيك : در سال 1370 با  راه اندازي و تاسيس دوره كارشناسي  مكانيك در گرايش حرارت و سيالات،  آموزشكده فني به دانشكده ارتقاء يافت و  چهره اي نو و درخشان و درخور توجه  در سطح استان ازخود به نمايش گذاشت. در  راستاي آن تعداد قابل توجهي از  دانشجويان فعال وكوشا با بهره گيري  ازاستعدادهاي ارزنده خودوبا همكاريها و  راهنمائيهاي اساتيد خويش همه ساله  در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد درسطح كشور با  رتبه اي عالي پذيرفته مي شوندكه اين  خود موجب سرافرازي مسئولين و اساتيد مي  باشد. گروه مكانيك با پذيرش دانشجو  در سال تحصيلي 80 ـ 79 در مقطع  كارشناسي ارشد تبديل انرژي فعاليت خود را  در تحصيلات تكميلي نيز آغاز كرده و  در سال تحصيلي 81 ـ80 نيز در مقطع  كارشناسي ارشد ساخت و توليد پذيرش  دانشجو نموده است. در ادامه توسعه و در  راستای توسعه مقاطع تحصيلات تکميلی  در سال 86-87 در مقطع دکترای گرايش  تبديل انرژی و همچنين در مقطع کارشناسی  ارشد گرايش طراحی کاربردی دانشجو  پذيرفته است.  



معرفی  گروه عمران: گروه  مهندسي عمران در سال 1362 شروع به فعاليت نموده و با  ارائه خدمات خود،  تعداد قابل توجهي از فارغ التحصيلان رشته مهندسي عمران  را در مقاطع  كارشناسي، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتراي تخصصي وارد جامعه مهندسي  كشور نموده است.  گروه مهندسي عمران ار سال 1377 در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد  گرايش سازه، پذيرش  دانشجو داشته است و پس از آن در سال 1378 در مقطع  كارشناسي ارشد گرايش خاك و  پي، در سال 1387 در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد گرايش  سازه هاي هيدروليكي، در سال  1388 در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد گرايش زلزله و در  سال 1390 در مقطع كارشناسي  ارشد گرايش راه و ترابري، جذب دانشجوي كارشناسي  ارشد داشته است. همچنين اين  گروه از سال 1387 نيز در مقطع دكتراي تخصصي  سازه دانشجو جذب نموده است.  گروه مهندسي عمران علاوه بر آزمايشگاههاي  متداول دوره كارشناسي، داراي  مجموعه آزمايشگاههاي مركز تحقيقات سازه،  ژئوتكنيك لرزه اي، كنترل سازه ها و  نيز آزمايشهاي تناوبي سازه ها مي باشد و  در حال حاضر داراي 16 عضو هيات  علمي تمام وقت مي باشد.


معرفی گروه معدن: در  مهرماه سال 1378 (1999) گروه  مهندسی معدن عاليت خود را آغاز نمود به طوري  كه اين گروه نخستين موسسه  آموزشي رسمي در آموزش مهندسي معدن در استان  آذربايجان غربي مي باشد.  مهندسي معدن در رابطه با پی جویی و اکتشاف ذخایر  معدنی ، طراحي ، توسعه و  مديريت معادن براي استخراج ذخاير معدني و منابع  انرژي سروكار دارد. دانش  مهندسي معدن در تمام مراحل پروژه هاي معدني شامل  اکتشاف و ارزيابي ذخاير  معدني ، برنامه ريزي و توسعه استخراج معادن ،  فرآوري ، انباشت ايمن مواد  باطله و بازسازي محيط (معادن) در حين و پس از  معدنكاري بكار مي رود .  مهندسي معدن نيازمنديهاي فعلي و آتي صنايع را فراهم  مي كند. دوره كارشناسي  ارشد مهندسي معدن اين گروه در گرايش استخراج معدن  در مهرماه سال 1385  (اكتبر 2008) آغاز به كار نموده است. همچنین دوره کارشناسی ارشد گرایش  اکتشاف معدن در مهرماه سال 1388 راه  اندازی شد. دانشجويان دوره كارشناسي  بايد تعداد 142 واحد درسي شامل 3 واحد  پروژه ، 21 واحد عمومي ، 32 واحد  علوم پايه مهندسي نظير دروس رياضيات،  فيزيك، استاتيك، ديناميك، شيمي و  زمين شناسي ، و 78 واحد دروس تخصصي معدن و  چند واحد عمليات صحرايي  بگذرانند. همچنين در دوره كارشناسي دانشجويان لازم  است دو دوره كارآموزي  تابستاني را هر كدام معادل 240 ساعت كار عملي در  معادن بگذرانند.  دانشجويان  دوره كارشناسي ارشد 32 واحد درسي شامل 6 واحد پايان نامه و 2  واحد سمينار  مي گذرانند.در حال حاضر ، گروه مهندسي معدن حدود 150 دانشجو  در مقطع  كارشناسي و 12 دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد دارد. در حال حاضر  گروه مهندسي  معدن دانشگاه اروميه داراي هفت نفر هيات علمي تمام وقت در  تخصصهاي مختلف  مكانيك سنگ، استخراج معدن، زمين شناسي اقتصادي و زمين شناسي  كاربردي مي  باشد. اين گروه داراي آزمايشگاههاي تحقيقاتي و آموزشي مكانيك  سنگ، كانه  آرايي، كاني شناسي، سنگ شناسي، كارتوگرافي و مركز كامپيوتر مي  باشد. از  زمان تاسيس گروه مهندسي معدن تاكنون، بيش از 150 نفر مهندس معدن  فارغ  التحصيل شده اند كه حدود 60 نفر از آنها در كنكور كارشناسي ارشد با  رتبه  هاي خوب پذيرفته شده اند. برخي از فارغ التحصيلان اين گروه نيز وارد  بازار  كار بويژه در بخش خصوصي شده اند. در زمينه پژوهشي ، حدود 20 طرح  تحقيقاتي  توسط اعضاء هيات علمي اين گروه به انجام رسيده و بيش از 100  مقاله توسط  آنها در همايش ها و مجلات مختلف ارائه شده است .

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی:
*


معرفی گروه علوم خاک: خاک به عنوان يک منبع طبيعي غير قابل تجديد شونده در  حال  تخريب بوده که به کاهش توليدات کشاورزي منجر شده است. عوامل مختلف و  موثر  در تخريب خاک شامل : فرسايش ، شوري و سديمي شدن خاکها ، زه دار و  ماندابي  شدن خاکها ، عدم رعايت نسبت عناصر غذايي ، کاربرد بي رويه بعضي از  کودهاي  شيميايي ، عدم مصرف کودهاي آْلي ، آلودگيهاي ناشي از مصرف بي رويه  کودهاي  شيميايي ، تشکيل لايه هاي سخت در اثر حرکت بي رويه ادوات کشاورزي و  تخريب  ساختمان خاک تحت شرايط اکولوژيکي و مديريتي رايج در خاکهاست. حفاظت  خاک به  عنوان يک منبع غير قابل تجديد شونده و گرانقيمت در مقابل تخريبهاي  ناشي از  اين فرآيندها ضروري است. علم خاکشناسي مطالعه نحوه تشکيل خاک ،  مورفولوژيکي  ، خصوصيات و مديريت خاکهاست که نيازمند شناخت کمي و کيفي از  فرآيند هاي  فيزيکي ، شيميايي و بيولوژيکي است که در خاک رخ مي دهد. نتايج  چنين  مطالعاتي به ما اجازه مي دهد استفاده و حفاظت از خاکها و اراضي را  براي  مصارف کشاورزي ، جنگلداري ، ايجاد تفرجگاهها ، سيتمهاي حمل و نقل ،  توسعه  شهري و ساير امور بهينه نمود.. گروه خاکشناسي در سال 1374 با 30 نفر  دانشجو  در مقطع کارشناسي تاسيس شد. قبل از اين تاريخ فعاليتهاي آموزشي و  پژوهشي  خاکشناسي در گروه زراعت اجرا مي گرديد

معرفی گروه گیاه پزشکی: گروه گیاهپزشکی در سال 1363 از گروه علوم  زراعی  جدا شده و گروه مستقل گردید. تا سال 1369 در مقطع کارشناسی فعالیت  داشت و  از سال 1369 اقدام به برگزاری دوره کارشناسی ارشد رشته حشره شناسی  کشاورزی  نمود. از سال 1370 تا حال حاضر 52 نفر دانشجوی دوره کارشناسی ارشد  از این  گروه فارغ التحصیل شده اند در سال 1383 در بهمن ماه رشته حشره شناسی   اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع دکتری حشره شناسی نمود.گروه گیاهپزشکی در   سطح کارشناسی دارای دو بخش حشره شناسی و بیماریهای گیاهی می باشد.این گروه   در حال حاضر دارای 11 نفر هیئت علمی دارد و پنج نفر نیز بورسیه در مقطع   دکتری در حال تحصیل هستند.تا کنون 67 دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد از این گروه   فارغ التحصیل شده اند و در حال حاضر نیز 15 دانشجو در دوره کارشناسی ارشد و   9 نفر در دوره دکتری رشته حشره شناسی مشغول به تحصیل و تحقیق می باشند. 

معرفی گروه ماشینهای کشاورزی: 
این  گروه در سال  1344 با ایجاد دانشکده کشاورزی و دامپروری در سطح کارشناسی  آغاز به کار  نمود. در سال 1379 اولین دوره دانشجویان کارشناسی ارشد پذیرفته  شدند. در  سال 1383 نام رشته به رشته مکانیک ماشین های کشاورزی با دروس  جدید و سرفصل  های مربوطه تغییر شکل یافت و در همان سال فعالیت در مقطع  دکترای مکانیک  ماشین های کشاورزی به تصویب وزارت علوم ، تحقیقات و فناوری  رسیده و در سال  های 1384 و 1386 اولین و دومین دوره پذیرش دانشجویان دکترای  مکانیک ماشین  های کشاورزی انجام پذیرفت. اين در حاليست كه اين گروه بعد از  دانشگاههاي  تربيت مدرس و تهران سومين دانشگاه حائز شرايط جذب دانشجوي  دكتري تخصصي به  حساب مي آيد. در حال حاضر این گروه دارای حدود 200  نفردانشجوی کارشناسی،  35 نفر دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد و 4 نفر دانشجوی دکترا  مشغول به تحصيل می  باشد. گروه مهندسي مكانيك ماشينهاي كشاورزي در تمام  ادوار كنكور كارشناسي  ارشد و دكتري كشور در رديف برجسته ترين گروهها از نظر  قبولي و رتبه هاي  برتر محسوب شده است. امكانات آموزشي و تحقيقاتي متعددي  از جمله كارگاه  ماشين ابزار، ريخته گري، فلزكاري و جوشكاري، موتورهاي  احتراقي، سيستمهاي  هيدروليك، ماشينهاي خاكورزي، كاشت، داشت، برداشت و  فرآوري محصولات  كشاورزي، آزمايشگاه مكانيك خاك، آزمايشگاه پيشرفته مقاومت  مصالح و مواد  باعث شده است كه بستر بسيار مناسبي جهت تحصيل و يادگيري در  طول دوره  كارشناسي براي دانشجويان علاقه مند فراهم گردد. همچنين سايت تخصصي   كامپيوتر، آزمايشگاه بيوفيزيك و بيومكانيك مواد كشاورزي، آزمايشگاه   تحقيقات خاك و ماشين و آزمايشگاه ابزار و اندازه گيري در جهت پژوهش و تحقيق   در دوره هاي تحصيلات تكميلي گروه مهيا شده است. افزودني است كه امتياز  نشر  يك مجله علمي تخصصي از سوي وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فن آوري اخيرا به  گروه  اعطا شده است كه بي شك گام موثري در راستاي ترويج و گسترش مرزهاي  دانش در  اين رشته مي تواند قلمداد شود. 

معرفی  گروه زراعت و اصلاح نباتات: گروه زراعت و اصلاح نباتات در سال 1344  تاسیس  و یکی از اولین هسته های گروه آموزشی دانشکده کشاورزی و دامپروری  سابق و  دانشگاه فعلی ارومیه می باشد.در حال حاضر این گروه دارای دوره  کارشناسی  زراعت و اصلاح نباتات با 2 گرایش 1- زراعت 2- اصلاح نباتات می  باشد. دوره  کارشناسی ارشد زراعت که از سال 1377دانشجو تربیت می کند.دوره  دکترای زراعت  که در سال 1385 دانشجو می پذیرد که در سال 1387 دومین دوره  آزمون دکتری  زراعت را برگزار کرد و نیز اولین دوره کارشناسی ارشد اصلاح از  مهرماه 1387  وارد گروه می شود. گروه زراعت دارای آزمایشگاههای  فیزیولوژی,تکنولوژی  بذر,کشت بافت , بیوتکنولوژی , گلخانه و مزرعه تحقیقاتی  بوده ودرضمینه های  علوم زراعی و اصلاح و بیوتکنولوژی فعالیت می کنند.

معرفی گروه مهندسی آب: رشته  مهندسی آب , مفاهیم  پایه در علم آب و خاک را مد نظر دارد و دانشجویان با  اصول مهندسی و روشهای  آبیاری, طراحی سیستمهای زهکشی , طراحی سازه ها و  شبکه های آبیاری و طراحی و  کاربرد تجهیزات نوین آبیاری آشنایی کامل پیدا  می کنند. زمان تاسیس گروه  سال 1348 می باشد. هم اکنون گروه مهندسی آب  دارای 11 نفر هیات علمی , 4 نفر  بورسیه دکتری , 4 نفر کارشناس و 220 نفر  دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی و 25 نفر  کارشناسی ارشد در دو گرایش سازه های آبی  و آبیاری - زهکشی می باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ی تربیت بدنی و علوم پزشکی:*
دانشکده تربیت بدنی در سال 1389 تاسیس شد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشکده ی منابع طبیعی:
 چارت سازمانی و تاسیس دانشکده منابع طبیعی دانشگاه ارومیه در سال 1372 به   تصویب رسید ولی به علل مختلف منجمله عدم وجود تعداد کافی متخصص در زمینه   منابع طبیعی راه اندازی گروه های آموزشی آن به تاخیر افتاد. تا اینکه در   سال 1379 با جذب تعدادی هیئت علمی وبازگشت بورسیه های دانشگاه از خارج از   کشور فعالیت مجدد برای فعال نمدن گروه های آموزشی آن آغاز شد بطوریکه در   تیر ماه 1381 گروه مرتع و آبخیز داری رسما تاسیس گردید و اولین گروه   دانشجویان رشته کارشناسی مرتع و آبخیزداری پذیرفته شدند.دانشکده منابع   طبيعي هم اکنون با شش نفر عضو هيات علمي ودو نفر بورسیه دوره دکترا در داخل   و خارج وسه نفر کارشناس آزمايشگاه وسه نفر کادر اداري وآموزشي در دو گروه   مرتع وآبخيزدار ، گروه جنگلداري به امر تربيت نيروي متخصص مي پردازد.



معرفی گروه مرتع و آبخیزی:  برای تامين نيروی متخصص و کارآمد در امور   مربوط به اداره و مدیریت حوزه های آبخیز کشور و بهره برداری صحيح از منابع   آب و خاک و جلوگيری از فرسايش در حوزه های آبخيز اعم از بادی ، آبی و   سيلابی که سبب هدررفت خاک و پرشدن مخازن سدها و پيشروی شنهای روان می   گردد،لازم است کارشناسانی تربيت شوند تا ضمن آموخته های خود بتوانند برنامه   ريزی اصولی در جهت نيل به خودکفائی در زمينه مرتع و آبخيزداری را به عمل   آورند. با عنايت به موارد مطرح شده و اينکه قطب شمال غرب کشور با کمبود  جدی  نيروی انسانی متخصص در زمينه منابع طبيعی بخصوص رشته مرتع و آبخيزداری   روبرو بوده است ،در تيرماه 1381 با ايجاد رشته کارشناسی مرتع و آبخيزداری   در دانشگاه اروميه بصورت قطعی موافقت بعمل آمد.هم اکنون بادونفر استاديار   ودونفر مربي ودو نفر بورسيه و دونفر کارشناس آزمايشگاه به رسالت علمي و   آموزشي خود ادامه مي دهد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ی اقتصاد و مدیریت:*
تأسيس "دانشكده اقتصاد و مديريت" بر اساس مستندات برنامه توسعه چهارم و سند   ملی توسعه استان آذربايجان غربی و با هدف كمك به فرآيند توسعه   اقتصادی-اجتماعی استان در سال 1385 مورد تصويب هيأت امنای دانشگاه قرار   گرفت. "گروه آموزشی علوم اقتصادی" بعنوان مادر مجموعه رشته های فعلی  تشكيل  دهنده دانشكده، با همت جناب آقای "دكتر مسعود منصوری" در سال 1370 و  با  پذيرش 40 نفر دانشجو در رشته علوم اقتصادی (گرايش بازرگانی)كار خود را   شروع نمود. هم اكنون اين دانشكده با سه گروه آموزشی مستقل "علوم   اقتصادی"،"حسابداری" و "مديريت" دارای 15 نفر عضو هيأت علمی تمام وقت، 6   نفر بورسيه در مقطع دكتری و متقاضی استخدام 6 نفر عضو ديگر با مدرك دكتری   در سال جاری می باشد. تعداد دانشجويان دانشكده حدود 785 نفر دانشجو می   باشد كه در چهار رشته "علوم اقتصادی (گرايش بازرگانی)"، "علوم اقتصادی   (گرايش نظری)"، "حسابداری" و "مديريت بازرگانی" در مقطع كارشناسی   (روزانه/شبانه) تحصيل می نمايند. گروه علوم اقتصادی دارای مجوز پذيرش   دانشجو در مقطع "كارشناسی ارشد" نيز می باشد.




معرفی گروه اقتصاد: گروه آموزشی علوم  اقتصادی در سال 1370  با همت و تلاش صادقانه استاد ارجمند جناب آقای دكتر  مسعود منصوری با پذيرش  40 نفر دانشجو در رشته علوم اقتصادی (گرايش  بازرگانی) در مقطع كارشناسی  كار خود را شروع نمود. در سال 1375 گروه شروع  به پذيرش دانشجو در رشته های  علوم اقتصادی (گرايش نظری) و حسابداری نمود  كه در سال 1378 گروه حسابداری  از گروه اقتصاد جدا و به عنوان گروه آموزشی  مستقل شروع به فعاليت كرد. با  جذب همكاران رشته مديريت، گروه از سال 1383  شروع به پذيرش دانشجو در رشته  مديريت بازرگانی نمود. در تابستان سال 1385  نيز همكاران رشته مديريت با  تشكيل گروه مديريت از گروه اقتصاد منفك  شدند.  گروه از مهرماه 1388 پذيرش  دانشجوي كارشناسي ارشد  را آغاز كرده  است.هم اكنون گروه اقتصاد دارای 8  همكار تمام وقت، 4  همكار به شكل حق التدريسی و متقاضی استخدام 3 عضو جديد  با مدرك دكتری در  گرايشهای مختلف اقتصاد است. تعداد دانشجويان گروه حدود  590  دانشجو می باشد  كه530 نفر آنها  در رشته علوم اقتصادی با دو گرايش  بازرگانی و نظری در  مقطع كارشناسی (روزانه/شبانه) مشغول تحصيل می باشند و  60 نفر در مقطع  كارشناسی ارشد (روزانه/شبانه)  رشته "علوم اقتصادی" مشغول  تحصيل مي باشند.


معرفی گروه حسابداری: پذيرش دانشجو در رشته حسابداري  دانشگاه  اروميه از سال 1375 در قالب گروه اقتصاد شروع و گرو مستقل  حسابداري از سال  1378 تشكيل و از گروه اقتصاد جدا گرديد در حال حاضر در  گروه دانشجو براي  مقطع كارشناسي حضوري (وبت اول و دوم) و يمه حضوري پذيرش  مي گردد ضمنا بر  اساس طرح جامع دانشگاه در صورت اخذ مجوز از سال 1386  امكان پذيرش در مقطع  كارشناسي ارشد امكانپذير خواهد بود.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشکده ی دامپزشکی:
دانشکده دامپزشکی دانشگاه ارومیه درسال 1352  به همت استاد ارجمندجناب آقای دکتر عزیز رفیعیبه  صورت گروه دامپزشکی در دانشکده کشاورزی و دامپروری تاسیس و جناب آقای دکتر  منصور عدالت  به عنوان مدیر گروه انتخاب گردید. در سال 1354 گروه دامپزشکی  به دانشکده دامپزشکی تبدیل گردید. گروه  میکروبیولوژی که تا سال 1385 به عنوان یکی از بخش های گروه پاتوبیولوژی   فعالیت داشت، پس از برقراری دوره دکتری تخصصی میکروبیولوژی به همت استاد   گرانقدر مرحوم دکتر قاسم یوسف بیگی، از گروه پاتوبیولوژی جدا گردید. اولین   مدیر گروه میکروبیولوژی استاد مرحوم دکتر قاسم یوسف بیگی بودند و پس از   ایشان دکتر احمد مرشدی مدیریت گروه را به عهده داشتند . در حال حاضر مدبر   گروه دکتر ملاحت احمدی و معاون گروه دکتر عبدالغفار اونق می باشد.  این گروه شامل 5 بخش میکرب شناسی- ایمنی شناسی- ویروس شناسی - قارچ شناسی و کشت سلول می باشد. 
دوره های تحصیلات تکمیلی این گروه شامل 4 دوره به شرح ذیل می باشد: 1-      دوره  دکتری تخصصی میکروبیولوژی در سال 1378 تصویب و از سال 1379 راه  اندازی  گردید . این دوره تا کنون در 7 نوبت 17 نفر پذیرش دستیار داشته که  از این  تعداد تا کنون  9 نفر فار غ  التحصیل شده و 5 نفر آزمون جامع دوره  را گذرانده و در حال انجام پایان نامه  میباشند . سه نفر نیز در آبان ماه  سال جاری در آزمون جامع شرکت خواهند  داشت. 2-     دوره PhD   ایمونولوژی در سال 1386 تصویب و در سال 1387 را اندازی گردید. این دوره  تا  کنون در یک نوبت 4 نفر پذیرش نموده است. دانشجویان این دوره آزمون جامع  را  گذرانده و در حال انجام پایان نامه می باشند. 3-     دوره کارشناسی ارشد باکتری شناسی در سال 1388 تصویب و در سال 1389 پذیرش دانشجو نموده است. 4-     دوره کارشناسی ارشد ایمنی شناسی در سال 1388 تصویب و در سال 1389 پذیرش دانشجو نموده است. گروه   میکروبیولوژی علاوه بر مدیریت، برنامه ریزی و برگزاری دوره های تحصیلات   تکمیلی یاد شده، تدریس دروس مربوطه در مقاطع دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی و   کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی و انجام پروژه ها و پایان نامه های دانشجویی را  هدایت مینماید. فعالیت  های پژوهشی گروه در قالب طرح های تحقیقاتی- پایان نامه های دوره های دکتری  تخصصی میکروبیولوژی،PhD ایمونولوژی، کارشناسی ارشد باکتری شناسی، کارشناسی  ارشد ایمنی شناسی ، دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی و پروژه های کارشناسی  برنامه  ریزی و هدایت می گردد. آزمایشگاه  های گروه میکروبیولوژی علاوه بر  امکانات  و تجهیزات مربوط به برگزاری  دروس عملی دوره های مختلف تحصیلی ، دارای  امکانات و تجهیزات مربوط به  انجام آزمایشات پیشرفته تشخیص و نعیین هویت  مولکولی ارگانیسم ها، آزمایشات  پیشرفته مربوط به تحقیقات کشت سلول،  آزمایشات پیشرفته ایمنی شناسی، ویروس  شناسی و قارچ شناسی میباشد. گروه  میکربیولوژی  علاوه بر آزمایشگاههای  مجهز، در هر بخش دارای اتاق مطالعه و سایت اینترنت اعضای هیئت علمی است  کهدر راستای بهینه سازی و به روز رسانی مطالب درسی ارائه شده به دانشجویان،  انجامتحقیقات و ارائه مقالات علمی پژوهشی گروه در اختیار اساتید محترم  قراردارندگروه  بهداشت و کنترل کیفی مواد  غذایی یکی از گروه های اصلی مصوب دانشکده های  دامپزشکی کشور می باشد. در  سال 1354 که دانشکده دامپزشکی در دانشگاه ارومیه  تاسیس شد بعلت کافی نبودن  تعداد افراد هیات علمی ، این گروه فعالیت خود را  تحت سرپرستی گروه  پاتوبیولوژی آغاز نمود. از اسفند ماه 1377 به صورت یگ  گروه مستقل شروع به  فعالیت کرد و در حال حاضر دارای سه بخش 1- بهداشت و  کنترل کیفی مواد  غذایی، 2- پرورش، بهداشت و بیماریهای آبزیان 3-   اپیدمیولوژی و آمار می باشد. گروه دارای پنج آزمایشگاه آموزشی و تحقیقاتی   شامل آزمایشگاه میکروبیولوژی مواد غذایی، آزمایشگاه شیمی مواد غذایی،   آزمایشگاه بهداشت و صنایع شیر، آزمایشگاه بهداشت و بازرسی گوشت و آزمایشگاه   بهداشت و بیماریهای آبزیان و دو آزمایشگاه تحقیقاتی برای دانشجویان   تحصیلات تکمیلی می باشد. اعضای گروه پنج نفر (یک دانشیار و چهار استادیار)   می باشند. هم اکنون دو دوره تحصیلی شامل دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی و دکترای   تخصصی بهداشت و کنترل مواد غذایی در گروه فعال می باشند و در آینده نزدیک   دوره کارشناسی ارشد بهداشت مواد غذایی و دیپلمای بهداشت و بیماریهای  آبزیان  راه اندازی خواهد شد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr



----------

